# Skins or Program



## BBenve (Mar 14, 2002)

Can anyone tell me if there is a Muis Player . like in DP4?
I was looing around and i can t fid it .. i would love to have it.. so can anyone either programm that or make a skin for anoother player??
Pretty please...

here is the pic of how it used to look like

http://www.benusairways.com/player.jpg


----------



## ThinkingDiff (Mar 16, 2002)

Question:  What is the second song in your playlist that is displayed in the link you provided?


----------



## BBenve (Mar 17, 2002)

Thank you for answering with a question that has nothing to do with the subject.. anyway that is a pic from Apple itself... at the time of the Developer Preview.. that i have in a host i own.. anyway is Walk ON .. and most likely is the one from the Band BOSTON


----------



## Red Phoenix (Mar 17, 2002)

Or, more likely, it's "Walk On" by U2, since every other song is from the album _All that You Can't Leave Behind_.

As for the first question, as far as I know the MP3 player that came with the Public Beta and DP4 doesn't come with OS X. I could search my PB CD for it, but I honestly can't say it's worth it. It really sucked (usefulness-wise). Your best bet is to get Audion and check to see if there are any skins that mimic how it looks.


----------



## BBenve (Mar 17, 2002)

Yeah i would love either way.. i would prefere the audion one... but .. i just want it to look that way... and i serached soo much for a skin.. anyone can design it?


----------



## starfleetX (Mar 26, 2002)

Heh. Enjoy. 

_Note: it doesn't *act* like it looks like it should because of Audion's limitations on skinning controls, but it does look the part._


----------



## BBenve (Mar 31, 2002)

I can t get the file...((((


----------



## starfleetX (Apr 1, 2002)

It downloads fine for me.

If for some reason it is saved as attachment.php, just rename it to something.zip. That is a bug in this server's download hack. nce decompressed, just put the Xplayer file in ~/Library/Audion/Faces/ and relaunch Audion.


----------



## BBenve (Apr 1, 2002)

Thanks..it is awesome....i immagined it a little bigger..but it is great...thanks thanks thanks  )))))))


You made me Happy


----------

